# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Ader operatie been, ervaringen.

## Antonetta

Maandag word er operatief een ader met vertakkingen uit mijn been verwijderd waar ik regelmatig aderontstekingen door heb. Veelal worden aders gestript, maar dit is bij deze vanachter achter de knie diep de kuit in gaande ader niet mogelijk. De ader word via een snee achter de knie vrij gelegd en samen met de vertakkingen verwijdert. Ik kan nergens iets over deze operatie vinden vandaar mijn vraag, heeft hier iemand een dergelijke operatie ondergaan? Hoe zijn de operatie en het herstel verlopen?

Groetjes Antonetta.

----------

